# [SOLVED] Deep Freeze Killed My Computer



## CD27 (Apr 12, 2007)

Ok, after that stupid virus on my laptop, I reinstalled windows. I heard about this program called Deep Freeze. I remembered it from high school because they used it on there. I tested it on my old laptop before I put it on my new one. It works fine. I even tested it out, i saved a single image on my desktop and then restarted and it was gone. PERFECT! I thought.

I got everything set up on my new one like I wanted, cut off all anti-virus and firewalls, and then installed it. Now when i restarted it, it gives me the blue screen of death. I can't even open in safe mode. It gets in the middle of the screen that shows the pretty little loading bar, just before the login page, and it stops. here's the BSOD page:


A problem has been detected and windows has been shut down to prevent damage to your computer.

DRIVER_IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL

If this is the first time you've seen this stop error screen, restart your computer. If this screen appears again, follow these steps:
Check to make sure any new hardware or software is properly installed.
If this is a new instillation, ask your hardware or software manufacturer for any windows updates you might need.

If problems continue, disable or remove any newly installed hardware or software. disable BIOS memory options such as caching or shadowing. If you need to use Safe Mode to remove or disable components, restart your computer, press F8 to select advanced Startup options, and then select safe mode.

Technical Information:

***STOP: 0X000000D1 (0X00000000, 0X00000002, 0X00000001, 0XBA5F2627)


*** DEEPFRZ.SYS - Address BA5F2627 BASE at BA5DC000, DATESTAMP 4720f07a


When I restart in safe mode, I get this one:

Technical Information:

***STOP: 0X000000D1 (0X00000000, 0X00000002, 0X00000001, 0XF797E627)

*** DEEPFRZ.SYS - Address F797E627 base at F7968000, DATESTAMP 4720F07A



and that's it. Anyone know what to do? I do have a live Ubuntu Linux cd if i need to use it, i just don't know how to.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## speedster123 (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: Deep Freeze Killed My Computer*

http://www.pcmech.com/article/how-to-install-and-run-ubuntu-linux-inside-windows/


----------



## CD27 (Apr 12, 2007)

*Re: Deep Freeze Killed My Computer*

Thank you for your help, really, but I know how to install Ubuntu on my computer, Infact, I know how to use Ubuntu a bit, I just don't know how to use it to fix a broken windows computer. considering this has to do with my Windows computer, of course, I would have expected an instruction on how to use my Ubuntu CD to fix a problem, maybe even a problem specified for fixing such a problem with Deep Freeze.

Let me reiterate the importance of knowing that the problem here isn't that I don't know how to use the cd to fix my computer, but that my computer is broken and the cd is one small source that may be of some help (rather, a side note), so the question, for any other people who just don't get it, HOW DO I GET THE BSOD OFF MY WINDOWS *DUE* TO DEEP FREEZE VIA THE INFORMATION I GAVE YOU ABOVE?!

I don't mean to be a jerk dude, I don't mean to sound like i'm coming off as a complete idiot, or some kind of guy who is all about me-me-me, but the post you gave me contained nothing more than a single hyperlink to a single site that supplied me with nothing more than instructions on how to properly install ubuntu on my computer, that's it. You didn't say anything to me, you didn't provide me any technical help, and your only post and all the information within it pertained to nothing more than a side note in my entire problem.

so anyone, can you please assist me with some help on THIS topic, please?

sir, even though your information was not helpful, thank you very much for posting for me, i often sit here without help for hours (great customer service) and end up giving up on it. I can't afford to give up on this one, i have too much stuff on it to just throw away, including important business files. Thank you again for posting in such short notice.

God Bless and In Him,

Eric


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Deep Freeze Killed My Computer*



Hi Eric. . .

I received your PM and Email. 

I find it atrocious that Faronics Technical Support simply told you that it was a hardware problem when there is no proof of such - not yet anyway. Your system was apparently fine until their software was installed. This tells me it is their product that is at fault here - at least on the surface.

But as speedster123 implied, we must get you into that system to help you. The link he provided for you is one way that I have used. I would suggest that you also try to boot-up your system with the Windows XP CD and attempt a system "repair".

Before we get into that - did you try to boot-up into SAFEMODE? (restart your PC or power it down - pull the plug out if you have to at this point) then tap the F8 key repeatedly during boot and a black and white screen will appear. Then using the down arrow key select SAFEMODE.

Now... as far as your prior experience here at TSF regarding timely responses - I would simply ask for your patience. We are all volunteers. We do not get paid for this. We all have jobs, families and other obligations outside of this Forum. We are here at TSF because we like to help others and enjoy additional challenges. We never know the computer experience level of the user either. I have had a message or two in my time where the user was offended by detailed instructions saying that he felt he was treated like a 2 year-old. Others like detailed instructions. So we never know. We can only respond with what we feel is appropriate, then respond again to additional posts. While we are in the "customer support" NON-PROFIT business, we are not "customer support" *per sé*. Just think back to the email that you sent me - it looks like a computer generated response. I have found that software companies blame hardware companies (for system problems) and vice-versa. It's business as usual.

There is a wide variety of talent her at TSF and we will get you through this.


So, try SAFEMODE and let me know how you make out.

Regards. . .

JC


----------



## CD27 (Apr 12, 2007)

*Re: Deep Freeze Killed My Computer*

already tried safe mode, it does not work.


----------



## CD27 (Apr 12, 2007)

*Re: Deep Freeze Killed My Computer*

Ok, for all those who are actually willing to help (I think I've far more than just patient now), here's an update...NOTHING HAS HAPPENED.

No help, no contact, no nothing. My computer is completely unaccessible, as well as all of my important files and documents and programs I need. NO, I can-NOT boot to safe mode, *NO* I cannot install a program on it to check it's files (what part of "i can't access my computer DON'T YOU FREAKING GET?!). Is there maybe a bootable "uninstall" program that wipes deep freeze off your computer? that would be nice, wonder if anyone has thought of that? Isn't there some kind of backup, JUST IN CASE this happens (I'm sure with a company this big there would be some kind of backup, so what is it?).

I need some help, it's been two days, and the most I've gotten in this situation is absolutely nothing. I know everyone here is a volunteer, I know that, and I before have lent my own hand in solving other problems (I guess with IT's the problems are always just bigger, or they wouldn't be asking for help). You give me a simple problem, I can fix it, no problem, but this, this is far from simple, I can't fix this, not with my level of skill, not yet. So i'm depending on the volunteer help of other professionals on this site to maybe lend a hand. So, can I get one or not? or do i have to go to another site?

God Bless and In Him,

Eric


----------



## CD27 (Apr 12, 2007)

*Re: Deep Freeze Killed My Computer*

Ok, well, apparently no one gives a crap, thanks alot guys. So, I found a backup of my most important file, the rest can be recreated with long hours of screen crunching. I kind of found out that the only way to fix this is to modify the registry through my Ubuntu cd, and i'm not about to try that. So, I'm just going to reinstall and go on from there and learn to NEVER EVER TRUST DEEP FREEZE. This is the second time it has completely destroyed the operating system of this particular laptop.

Thanks again for all your help JC and God Bless.

For the rest of you, have a good night.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Deep Freeze Killed My Computer*

it was only 12hrs ago you received replies people sleep,work you need to have more patience
if it were mine and i had the operating system disks i would boot into the recovery console and do a system restore to before i installed it
if only had recovery disks i would access the registry and delete all it's listed entries


----------



## CD27 (Apr 12, 2007)

*Re: Deep Freeze Killed My Computer*

i tried that, but like i said before, i don't know much about dos, and i don't know what to do. It's been TWO DAYS since the problem existed, and TWO DAYS since my work was just completely unaccessable. Not just 12 hours. Put in the time I did my research before I even thought about posting on here.


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: Deep Freeze Killed My Computer*

We didn't create this problem, did we?

Have you tried "Last known good configuration" in the Windows Advanced Options menu?

If that doesn't help:

Start the computer with the Windows CD.
At the *Welcome to Setup* screen, press *R* to select the repair option.
You will have to enter the Administrator password - if none, just press <Enter>.
In the recovery console - type *C:\Windows\System32\Drivers* > press <Enter>.
Type *rename DEEPFRZ.SYS DEEPFRZ_SYS.old* > press <Enter>.
Type *Exit* > press <Enter>.
Take the Windows disc out and reboot.


----------



## qldit (Mar 26, 2007)

*Re: Deep Freeze Killed My Computer*

Good Morning CD27, what is your current status there, I will try to walk you through several methods of my experience with these kinds of problems.

What is the operating system?

Do you have the proper windows disk? 

Do you have access to a decent download speed?

Do you have a CD burner?

Are you familiar with the MS recovery console?

Does that machine currently allow booting to "Safe Mode"?

Cheers, qldit.


----------



## CD27 (Apr 12, 2007)

*Re: Deep Freeze Killed My Computer*

My current status is fine, I've already reinstalled my windows OS. I did that a long time ago. I could install Deep Freeze again if you like and watch it completely crash it again and see if we can fix it, if you would like to try that.

Yes, it allows me to go to safe mode, that's no problem, the problem is the login section. once it finishes the boot sector and moves on to the login page, i get BSOD. So I can't actually use safe mode, or for that matter get inside my computer at all. My only option for that is my Ubuntu Live CD, which I have no idea how to modify the registry through that. I know how to use the cd, but not how to do anything to the hard drive from the live cd.


Okay, so here's the plan. I'm gonna put deep freeze BACK on my computer, and let it crash. Then I'm going to try what eneles offered.

No, I forgot how to do the "last known good config", I used to know, but it's been a while and i'm a bit scruffy on my computer skills.

cd


----------



## CD27 (Apr 12, 2007)

*Re: Deep Freeze Killed My Computer*

Ok, i did that verbatum step-by-step and this is what i got:

BSOD Technical Information:

***STOP: 0X0000007B (OXBACCB524, 0X00000034, 0X00000000, 0X00000000)



eneles said:


> We didn't create this problem, did we?
> 
> Have you tried "Last known good configuration" in the Windows Advanced Options menu?
> 
> ...


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Deep Freeze Killed My Computer*

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/324103
for last known good config
tap f8 when booting for the boot options screen


----------



## CD27 (Apr 12, 2007)

*Re: Deep Freeze Killed My Computer*

alrighty then, I've done some more research. The STOP error I have now is due to a driver malfunction. I think it's for a RAID driver? I'm not sure if that's what i have or not, but i'm going to take a look, i shall return.


----------



## qldit (Mar 26, 2007)

*Re: Deep Freeze Killed My Computer*

Good Evening I would suggest running this HDDRegenerator program, the trial version is available at this URL, it is just possible that there may be a hard drive problem.

http://www.dposoft.net/

This program has an incredibly useful scanner in it which can be extremely useful diagnosing BSOD's.

The trial version will repair one bad area on the drive but when restarted will fix a second etc.

Where this becomes useful is analysing the drive integrity so a clean scan removes any drive problem possibility.

This program does not affect any data on the drive or the drivers etc.

I have it on a bootable CD and when odd problems happen it is the first tool in my toybox. It takes a while to run. eg, an 80 gig drive may take 4 hours or so but it is invaluable to know the drive is perfect when analysing problems.

See what you think.

I would also run memtest86 before getting to involved, I have it on a bootable CD.
Download - Memtest86 v3.4a ISO image (zip)
from here....http://www.memtest86.com/

This is an ISO file, use BurnCDCC to make a bootable CD from this file. 
Download this burning program from here.
http://www.terabyteunlimited.com/downloads-free-software.htm

Stick it in a folder on your desktop and unpack it back to that same folder.

It is a simple little standalone burn program that is invoked by clicking it's icon after it is unpacked.

This will make a bootable CD with Memtest86 for you.

So you will appreciate by addressing and knowing that the hard drive is perfect and the memory is perfect you have a simpler task to address the other problem.
It is easy to get caught otherwise.

Cheers, qldit.


----------



## CD27 (Apr 12, 2007)

*Re: Deep Freeze Killed My Computer*

alright, i'm going to try that out right now (thanks for all the great tips!). Also, last known good configuration also gives BSOD.

cd


----------



## CD27 (Apr 12, 2007)

*Re: Deep Freeze Killed My Computer*

SOLVED:

It was the driver. I found the driver for my hard driver and installed it (to make SURE it saw it, i copied it in several locations in the c driver where i thought it might look for it).

I will send an email to Facronics and complain about their absolute LACK of warning about this.

The problem that existed was this: You can't login, and you can't boot to safe mode, neither can you boot to last known good config, because you get a BSOD each time.

Therefore you can't run any software, or check the registry, ESPECIALLY for the new user who would absolutely FREAK. Yeah, I kinda freaked, but that's because this wasn't just a crash, this was a HARD CRASH. This one is nearly impossible to fix. I reinstalled, then I installed the driver, and when i installed DF, it worked fine. ONLY then did it work fine. Without the driver, it's crap.

using the recovery console also does crap, because you can't really do much, you can change, copy, and delete stuff with basic dos commands, but you can't run any files, and you can't really do much with it.

The command:

rename DEEPFRZ.SYS DEEPFRZ_SYS.OLD

DOES NOT WORK, it just gives you a bad command. The reason is because this is a registry issue, not simply a driver issue. You see, once I realized, by doing a bit of research on the STOP code, it was a driver issue, I went off what the Tech Man from Deep Freeze told me. He said it was a hardware conflict and then asked if i had a RAID or SATA HDD. I did, but he never responded when i wrote back, so, w/e.

I went off that and downloaded the driver to a flash drive. Then when i booted from repair disk, i pressed F6 to install a sata or raid driver, but it only accepts floppy discs (funny how that's all it takes but my NEW laptop doesn't HAVE a floppy DRIVE). so that didn't work, but i had another idea.

What if i extracted the file and saved it to my flash drive (it was currently in .exe format) and then used the COPY command in the recovery console to copy the driver to the c:\windows\system32\drivers folder so it could read it....but that wouldn't change the registry. Even though i had the driver, i HAD to change the registry so that it would tell itself to get it instead of the other driver, the bad one. So that didn't work.

And I couldn't edit the registry anyways. The only method i didn't try was my ubuntu cd. I think maybe if i used my Ubuntu Linux Live CD (6.1) wit WINE and a windows regedt32 i could change the registry for the driver, or completely delete everything and anything to do with deep freeze.

That i could theoretically do, but i'm not about to touch that registry. So ultimately my only response was REINSTALL. I did that, then i put the driver in, and reinstalled DF, and now it works fine.

So, if I can get some support here, maybe from the fifty guys who just read this and said screw it, post "I" back in support for a petition that Facronics puts a very large WARNING: YOU MUST HAVE A DRIVER FOR SATA AND RAID HARD DRIVES!!!! and give the reason why, or for that matter, have it scan to see if the system will even accept DF before it installs. Something like this isn't something to play with, I lost alot of good and important data and even got so riled up that i made a few guys mad (sorry).

So, with your support i want to have enough "I Support"'s posted in this thread to send them the link and say, "Hey, the customers have spoken, do your job in making sure that you don't destroy our computers".

so with that i'll close. Thanks guys for the help.

Eric


----------



## CD27 (Apr 12, 2007)

*Re: Deep Freeze Killed My Computer*



I SUPPORT said:


> I SUPPORT that Deep Freeze needs to scan your computer for proper drivers before installing and that a WARNING should be given for this so that other computers are not damaged.


please copy and paste.


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

Good news.


The rename command didn't work because I forgot to type a command line before that.
It should be:

Start the computer with the Windows CD.
At the Welcome to Setup screen, press R to select the repair option.
You will have to enter the Administrator password - if none, just press <Enter>.
In the recovery console - type *C:\Windows\System32\Drivers* > press <Enter>.
Type *CD* > press <Enter>.
Type *rename DEEPFRZ.SYS DEEPFRZ_SYS.old* > press <Enter>.
Type Exit > press <Enter>.
Take the Windows disc out and reboot.


Sorry about that.


----------



## CD27 (Apr 12, 2007)

no eneles, I compensated for that. I know some command line. It didn't work, and i found out why. What I meant was that the command WORKED, but the IDEA did not. It successfully renamed the file, but it didn't work, because it was a registry issue, not a driver issue, well, both, but it was hard-creted with the registry.

cd

ps...and it's:

cd c:\windows\system32\drivers

not just cd 

lol, thanks for your help man, I appreciate it.


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

OK. You're right - of course it should be cd c:\windows\system32\drivers. :embarased


----------



## CD27 (Apr 12, 2007)

well, found out it wasn't a hardware issue, it was a software incompatibility with the chipset drivers http://support.dell.com/support/dow...tag=&SystemID=VOS_N_1700&hidos=WW1&hidlang=en.

Anyways, now i have a new problem involving BSOD, so here it is:

http://www.techsupportforum.com/f10...stemroot-system32-config-software-239403.html


----------

